# Getting to know me!!!



## beeann

*My name is Britney 
I am a 27 year old SAHM 
My Daughter is 5 and will be 6 in 2 months. 
She's a Bantam Cheerleader here In Louisiana and shes in Kindergarten.

My son turned 2 in June and we are in the process of Potty Training.
He loves playing with Legos,Trains,& Being outside. 

My husband well he is an amazing man who works so much to make sure we have all that we need.. 
We met in 09 and have been through so much together but have come through stronger and loving each other more.. 

We are going to try for our #3 ......*​


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Britney

Welcome to BabyandBump <3

Hope you get your BFP for #3 soon!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Britney and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## oliv

Welcome!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: welcome to the forum and good luck TTC #2!


----------

